# Can I burn a Windows Movie Maker video to CD and play on DVD player?



## Transformer Man (Jan 6, 2008)

Can I burn a Windows Movie Maker video to CD and play on DVD player?
Do I have to use a DVD disk instead of a CD?
I was able to burn to CD on XP Photo Story Plus, but it seems I cannot do the same thing with Vista. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## MPUK (Mar 11, 2008)

You can if you convert the format to .vob or other DVD formats, I would use a DVD-R/DVD+RW


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

In Windows Movie Maker you should have the "Publish to" section and under DVD it should say Recordable CD. Now if this is actually the tried and true VCD or SVCD (video CD) format I can't say for sure since I haven't made a video CD with Vista (WMM) and its been dumbed down so much but it must either be that or just a data CD which isn't of much use so if you try it let us know what it creates.


----------

